# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  How many Fire Belly Toad's can I keep in a 10 gallon tank?

## FrogNoobie659

How many Fire Belly Toad's can I keep in a 10 gallon tank? I am wanting to get 3 to put in there but I am not sure if that is too much to put in that little of space. Any Advice?

----------


## KINGblackPHINEX

maybe 2-3 :P

----------


## FinnyBird

I would say two. Three at the very most but that's pushing it.

----------


## A3Sneezer

Yeah, I would defiantly only keep two. They are small but since they very active lots of space is needed. Four or five in a 20 gallon long tank. I am getting two in a 40 gallon breeder tank. GOOD LUCK!!

----------


## SuperHamsterTime

1 frog per 5 gal

----------


## ArtloverHannah

Most sources online that up to 3 is okay.

----------

